# 48 volt HOP



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I see guys with 48 volts out there getting the car locked up on one tap of the switch and I wanted to know if there is anything that can be done to achieve that? I here it has to do with the motors and pump head, and I here it doesn't. I heard it has to do with the oil you use? Someone told me a friend of his dumped the car, unplugged the tank, filled the pump with proper amount of oil, then raise the car with the plug off, teflon the plug, tighten it and it creates some kind of extra pressure that will get the car up faster.

Any advice?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry to break it to ya, but there's no "magic" oil that will suddenly make your car hop. Open up your slowdown, don't run any 90's in your plumbing and use the right springs and you'll be able to chip it a bit


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

LacN_Thru said:


> Sorry to break it to ya, but there's no "magic" oil that will suddenly make your car hop. Open up your slowdown, don't run any 90's in your plumbing and use the right springs and you'll be able to chip it a bit


I'm not a newbie homie. Not expecting to here "magic" oil from anyone. From personal experience, certain fluids flow better and get you up quicker...from just changing the oil, my lincoln went from lifting in 4 clicks, to 3 clicks. I just see guys getting the car locked up in 1 click on 48 volts and wanted to hear what they had different that I don't?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Double pump it


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Psycho631 said:


> Double pump it


lol well that would help


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

me and my homies get a foot or so sitting and hopping on 48volts with heavy 350 motors, a lil more gas hoppin. Use aw32 hydraulic fluid its pretty thin. And you are right, fill up your pump while dumped, raise the front, teflon the plug and drop it back down and it puts a little pressure in the tank that helps a little bit to raise it up. 

The ONLY way you are going to lock up on one lick with 48 volts is if you have a bunch of coil in front and your only getting about 4" of lift. Then you are getting all 4" from 1 hit. Know what I mean?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

What I did to get some more snap out of my settup ( NO HOPPING) just more snap. Was to use a smaller gear, I cut the break wire off the motor and used a set of prohopper Skinny cylinders for a quicker reaction and put my springs in a spring crusher to break them in.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> me and my homies get a foot or so sitting and hopping on 48volts with heavy 350 motors, a lil more gas hoppin. Use aw32 hydraulic fluid its pretty thin. And you are right, fill up your pump while dumped, raise the front, teflon the plug and drop it back down and it puts a little pressure in the tank that helps a little bit to raise it up. The ONLY way you are going to lock up on one lick with 48 volts is if you have a bunch of coil in front and your only getting about 4" of lift. Then you are getting all 4" from 1 hit. Know what I mean?


I hear you. Putting that pressure in the tank won't damage anything? And one question, do pumps work based on pressure or intake power? Or both?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> What I did to get some more snap out of my settup ( NO HOPPING) just more snap. Was to use a smaller gear, I cut the break wire off the motor and used a set of prohopper Skinny cylinders for a quicker reaction and put my springs in a spring crusher to break them in.


 Makes sense.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

RollinX 151 said:


> I hear you. Putting that pressure in the tank won't damage anything? And one question, do pumps work based on pressure or intake power? Or both?



Putting air pressure in the tank works but just for a minute. The air will make its way out some where , even threw the front pump seal. That's why the pump blocks have air stems on them, that was the idea before the piston pump.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I was thinking that also because I never bleed my lines and the air always makes its way out on its own.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> I hear you. Putting that pressure in the tank won't damage anything? And one question, do pumps work based on pressure or intake power? Or both?


they are only made for a little pressure. Someone I knew used a air compressor to put air in through that valve stem and it blew the tank off. So doing the cylinder raising and lowering adds just enough pressure that when you raise it up it doesnt create a vacuum in the tank and work against you. And if you have good pumphead seal on the block and teflon on the tank plug the air will NOT leak out. Ive gone a whole year with that pressure in there and when I took that tank plug off a big rush of air came out. It always does that for me no matter how long I leave it.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool man, I'll try it.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*SOUNDS LIKE YOU DONT HAVE THE RIGHT GEAR SIZE OR YOU HAVE SOME SHITTY BATTERIES. 

BATTERIES MAKE A BIGG DIFFERENCE. NOTHING LIKE BRAND SPANKING NEW BATTERIES WITH HIGHER CCA....*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU DONT HAVE THE RIGHT GEAR SIZE OR YOU HAVE SOME SHITTY BATTERIES.
> 
> BATTERIES MAKE A BIGG DIFFERENCE. NOTHING LIKE BRAND SPANKING NEW BATTERIES WITH HIGHER CCA....*


My batteries are all matching brand new batteries with good cold cranking amps. Hitting switches everyday my batteries sometimes last me 1 1/2 weeks which is damn good.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I was wondering...are you guys running one dump to the front with a y block, or 2 dumps and 2 hoses to the front?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

2 hoses, put the Y block on the pump. I have a polished one for sale if youre looking


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

RollinX151 said:


> I was wondering...are you guys running one dump to the front with a y block, or 2 dumps and 2 hoses to the front?


i would try running only one dump with a bigger check then td off to a dump so the oil dosent have to run through the dump. In theory one hose to the front with a y block should help, youd have to move less oil dont know how much it would help, but i would defiently change the plumbing on it.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> 2 hoses, put the Y block on the pump. I have a polished one for sale if youre looking


I'm runnin 2 dumps with 2 hoses to the front.....I'm probably just going to up the voltage to like 60 or 72 volts....i'm running 2 gauge cable...if I up to 60 volts, is 2 gauge ok and i would nwant to have 4 solenoids right?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yea 4 solenoids and check the amperage rating on your cable. 60v might have 5500 amps so you want atleast your ground and your cable to your pumps to be able to handle that.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> My batteries are all matching brand new batteries with good cold cranking amps. Hitting switches everyday my batteries sometimes last me 1 1/2 weeks which is damn good.


looks good bro i basically have the same thing (showtime block with number 9 gear) bt im only running 4 batteries with 4/0 weldin cable (ups brand) two dumps two lines plumbing on the pump looks like this pic and the cylinders are 8s with straight fittings and im only running 2 and 3/4 ton spring (red one from cce) with bout 4 turns(lays nice and low) and it has a real nice reaction (yesturday i actually hopped it a lil and i havent charged those batteries in like a month in a 1/2 and im on the switch all day every day non stop), but then again its prolly cuz they are "UPS" brand and they are supposed to get "up" i baught those batteries used and im fucking supprised how long they lasted me w charge, bc back then i had my roadmaster with 6 batteries but they wer reconditioned and it would last me 1and a 1/2 before i had to charge em up


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> looks good bro i basically have the same thing (showtime block with number 9 gear) bt im only running 4 batteries with 4/0 weldin cable (ups brand) two dumps two lines plumbing on the pump looks like this pic and the cylinders are 8s with straight fittings and im only running 2 and 3/4 ton spring (red one from cce) with bout 4 turns(lays nice and low) and it has a real nice reaction (yesturday i actually hopped it a lil and i havent charged those batteries in like a month in a 1/2 and im on the switch all day every day non stop), but then again its prolly cuz they are "UPS" brand and they are supposed to get "up" i baught those batteries used and im fucking supprised how long they lasted me w charge, bc back then i had my roadmaster with 6 batteries but they wer reconditioned and it would last me 1and a 1/2 before i had to charge em up


well it didnt hop per say but it does "chipp" about a foot with a tap


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> yea 4 solenoids and check the amperage rating on your cable. 60v might have 5500 amps so you want atleast your ground and your cable to your pumps to be able to handle that.


Shit I dunno how to tell what my cable can hold?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> looks good bro i basically have the same thing (showtime block with number 9 gear) bt im only running 4 batteries with 4/0 weldin cable (ups brand) two dumps two lines plumbing on the pump looks like this pic and the cylinders are 8s with straight fittings and im only running 2 and 3/4 ton spring (red one from cce) with bout 4 turns(lays nice and low) and it has a real nice reaction (yesturday i actually hopped it a lil and i havent charged those batteries in like a month in a 1/2 and im on the switch all day every day non stop), but then again its prolly cuz they are "UPS" brand and they are supposed to get "up" i baught those batteries used and im fucking supprised how long they lasted me w charge, bc back then i had my roadmaster with 6 batteries but they wer reconditioned and it would last me 1and a 1/2 before i had to charge em up


I was thinking of getting like 0/1 gauge welding cable....0/4 is thick as hell huh? but yeah I was looking around and its expensive as hell


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> I was thinking of getting like 0/1 gauge welding cable....0/4 is thick as hell huh? but yeah I was looking around and its expensive as hell



my bad bro i just went out side to go look at it to get a pic for u but it kinda dark and its 0/2, 0/4 is wut my home boy is using in his


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

and yea it expensive,but it is the same homeboy that has the 0/4 in his is the one that hooked it up for me since he's an electrician lol


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah batts play a big part, also the pump. i had a showtime pump #9 marz and a prestolite motor. full charge batts and tank full of fluid, id be able to get a full lock up of one TAP of the front switch with only 3 batts to the front.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

mrgervais said:


> yeah batts play a big part, also the pump. i had a showtime pump #9 marz and a prestolite motor. full charge batts and tank full of fluid, id be able to get a full lock up of one TAP of the front switch with only 3 batts to the front.


x2 they only thing i have diff id the sao motor lol SHOWTIME ttt


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

nOT SURE HOW TO POST VIDEO, BUT AM GONNA TRY...

mY lINCOLN WITH ONLY 4 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK... :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

oH THE HOSE BUSTED BY THE WAY, LOL..! sIMPLE FIX, BUT THAT DAY i DECIDED TO TAKE THE HYDROS OFF...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

My98Lincoln said:


> nOT SURE HOW TO POST VIDEO, BUT AM GONNA TRY...mY lINCOLN WITH ONLY 4 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK... :biggrin:


Nice man!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

My98Lincoln said:


> nOT SURE HOW TO POST VIDEO, BUT AM GONNA TRY...
> 
> mY lINCOLN WITH ONLY 4 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK... :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good. A respectable 48V hop.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

My98Lincoln said:


> nOT SURE HOW TO POST VIDEO, BUT AM GONNA TRY...
> 
> mY lINCOLN WITH ONLY 4 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK... :biggrin:


"What are you gonna do now?"

"Fix it."

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice respectable hop


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CoupeDTS said:


> yea 4 solenoids and check the amperage rating on your cable. 60v might have 5500 amps so you want atleast your ground and your cable to your pumps to be able to handle that.


you ment 550 amps right...?
Ive never seen a 12V battery that can put out 5500... 
remember. Series adds voltage. Parallel adds current.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

socapots said:


> you ment 550 amps right...?
> Ive never seen a 12V battery that can put out 5500...
> remember. Series adds voltage. Parallel adds current.


just going by whats on the battery. if it says it has 1100 cold cranking amps then 5 of those I was thinking 5500 amps. Maybe just 1100 then


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

my 48 volt hop. And yes I got rid of them squeaky poly bushings. Also just added a better pump and no 90s anywhere from the pumphead and upgraded to 1/2" lines on everything so it might do better I havent tried it yet


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

New motor and aw32 hydraulic oil...my shit gets off the ground now and locks up in 2 clicks...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> New motor and aw32 hydraulic oil...my shit gets off the ground now and locks up in 2 clicks...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Is that hydraulic oil any better than regular car oil(ie 5w30)?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

mr chicago said:


> Is that hydraulic oil any better than regular car oil(ie 5w30)?


its hydraulic fluid made for extreme high pressures, its thinner and wont sud (no bubbles). Cost is about 2.50 a quart. Ive used hydraulic jack oil before and had good results but it was $4 a quart


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Looking good. A respectable 48V hop.


tHANKS MAN...!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

try a #7 gear,works real good on low voltage


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

mine last year,4 batts with regular pump&2 dumps


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

48v on a #9 pumphead,3/8 plumbing, delta dump and 4 year old batts


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> 48v on a #9 pumphead,3/8 plumbing, delta dump and 4 year old batts


:ugh:...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

Ooooh yeah i got NO weight...lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> Ooooh yeah i got NO weight...lol


and its VERY believable !!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

oh, if were posting stats, forgot to mention mine, 7 year old batteries only 4 in the trunk and it was all 3/8 lines with 4 ton coils and only a little over half stack and delta dumps :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BATTLE OF THE 4 BATTS ????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

Forgot My batts are refurbished and only 750cca and i got 4.5 turns on 4.5 ton springs


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> BATTLE OF THE 4 BATTS ????


Damn that's like braggin about having the littlest dick


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:drama:..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> Damn that's like braggin about having the littlest dick


EITHER WAY....U WIN !!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> EITHER WAY....U WIN !!


 Lil peepee c.c


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Mufasa I heard u building a new 4 batt hopper with a fenner piston.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

Oooh fenner piston...hell yeah........funny enough had a #6 steel gear on 4 batts and did good.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Mufasa I heard u building a new 4 batt hopper with a fenner piston.


Wrong.....its non piston !


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

Backdoored?...........no ****!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> Backdoored?...........no ****!


Funny how u always think bout shit like that !!! And theres no need to do that to a gear...especially a smaller one...


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

My project one year ago .. and my hop learning 
2 Pro Hopper pumps, 48V per pump and death front 4 ton springs.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Mufasa I heard u building a new 4 batt hopper with a fenner piston.


Bahahaha!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the only way 4 batts will hit bumper and stay is if theres a double piston, and a shit ton of dead weight


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

RollinX151 said:


> New motor and aw32 hydraulic oil...my shit gets off the ground now and locks up in 2 clicks...


Yup,I just got some aw32 Hydraulic Oil today and I only have a 36 Volt set-up that get a respectable hop with just 1 click. I'll guess I'll be posting up video of it soon


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is the aw32 the blue shit?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> is the aw32 the blue shit?


blue??


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

CoupeDTS said:


> my 48 volt hop. And yes I got rid of them squeaky poly bushings. Also just added a better pump and no 90s anywhere from the pumphead and upgraded to 1/2" lines on everything so it might do better I havent tried it yet


:thumbsup:

One thing that will give any setup more snap is to run a single low draw relay off switch power,and use that relay to activate any other relays (solenoids) you may have, rather than running them all off the switch.

A lot of people forget to figure the draw of activating multiple SW-3's by a toggle switch and several feet of small awg wire, its not very efficient, and I'd guess the number one reason switches fail. May sound pointless for a street car, but it ALWAYS makes a difference on cars running multiple relays, especially when they are in series.

Other than that, cylinder placement and bore size just needs to be matched to the gear and motor.. fittings and whatnot is really a minimal issue, as far as performance is concerned, on a 48v setup.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> is the aw32 the blue shit?


Its an anti-wear/anti corrosion oil for heavy outdoor hydraulic machinery.

Unless you ask someone on LIL, then it stands for all weather 32 weight


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

i get my truck fully locked on one lick with 48 volts to the nose... i just have straight fittings in the front with #6 hoses, my front pump is y blocked at the pump with no slow down n i have a #9 gear and blackmagic competition motor


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

AndrewH said:


> Its an anti-wear/anti corrosion oil for heavy outdoor hydraulic machinery.
> 
> Unless you ask someone on LIL, then it stands for all weather 32 weight


been trying to find more of that shit for years


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> been trying to find more of that shit for years


I bought it at autozone.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yep 45$ for 5 gallons. If you can find it at walmart its cheaper


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> yep 45$ for 5 gallons. If you can find it at walmart its cheaper


I bought 1 gallon for $10 so 5 for $45 is a good deal.


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uwn-cDwpsM 48 volt hop on my cutlass


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

put the front pump with the bottom screws facing horizontally, so the pressue port on the block faces the front of the car. Running 1 1/2" hose to the front that splits in the engine compartment seems to help. Also it helps with a high cca battery, such as starting batteries vs deep cycle. Running a full stack also helps, as long as its not too stiff. Takes some playing to find the right spring combo.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I hear a lot of b.s. in this thread. I got over 2ft in a 93 Fleetwood fully loaded off 2 pumps 4 batts. first second an dlast battery ran parallel, 3 solinoids to the front, 48 v Y block 3/8" to2 3/8" lines under the hood 4 tom coils not too tall only layed bout 2" if that off the frame when all the way down after broken in, 1" extended uppers and here's the big thing.. #9 OLD SCHOOL MARZOOCHI! I got almost the same exact setup now only with 96v to the front of a 77 coupe with 1/2" ported block Y blocked off the check to 2 3/8 running to the front all straights less coil and no extended uppers doing damn near the same numbers. All those volts and big plumbing just to do the same numbers... Start with #9 some decent springs and yes aw32 is what I use as well. bet you'll do at least damn near 2 ft I don't care whatchu got.. Also single dump to the front. Bypass the dump on the pressure just run it through the return. WHen you run your pressure through your dump you're shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> is the aw32 the blue shit?


it's more green/yellow int eh bucket but when you pour it it gives a blue sheen. also looks blue if its puddles in ur trunk. lolz



red_ghost said:


> put the front pump with the bottom screws facing horizontally, so the pressue port on the block faces the front of the car. Running 1 1/2" hose to the front that splits in the engine compartment seems to help. Also it helps with a high cca battery, such as starting batteries vs deep cycle. Running a full stack also helps, as long as its not too stiff. Takes some playing to find the right spring combo.


 High CCA's Are a big key. in hopping period if you have low cca or weak batteries even if its one in the series, ur fucked. Load tester is your friend.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Im pretty close to that with a half stack of 4 tons on my caddy lays out 1" off the ground, 350 motor, bmh piston, #9 marzocchi, showtime dual 1/2" 45 degree block, no 90s, deltas but Td off, 1/2" all the way to each cylinder and 1/2" ports, 4 batts 3 solenoids, aw32. Not tryin to hop super high and break stuff, just gets a decent hop so I can atleast get it off the ground when everyone wants to see it "hop". if you cant hop with 36 or 48 volts youre really doing something wrong.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

We have 64 in my club 4 batts 9 marzocci dont know his springs reinforced frame gets a foot easy


----------

